# overclocking 5050e



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that I finished overclocking my desktop I am looking to overclock my HTPC which has a 5050e processor and a M3N78-VM motherboard. Scythe ninja fan and 525W power supply. Ideas? Settings? AMD overclocking is brand new to me. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The same principles apply, regardless of the processor brand/type used. The process is the same.


----------

